
Ask HN: Add an “Outline” link beside the “web”? - mdrzn
Since many online newspapers are putting up a paywall, or straight up blocking visitors from EU, I think it&#x27;s time to consider adding or changing the &quot;web&quot; link that we see here in the comment page.
I know that it&#x27;s used to search on Google for the same article with the intent to bypass the paywall, but time after time it failed me.<p>I&#x27;d personally love to see an &quot;Outline&quot; link which automatically redirects to the uncluttered version of an article using outline.com, which provides a great service. Or otherwise, a Chrome extension that recreate that just for HN.<p>Disclaimer: not affiliated with anyone, just an annoyed EU member.
======
hanselot
This is a great idea. I keep hitting bloomberg limits, and they still haven't
realised I am never going to pay for their articles.

The only method of payment I deem acceptable in today's age is cryptomining.

Process: Connect to website. No login necessary, incentivise account creation
by persisting "Mined credits".

If you don't login you lose your credits after session expires. This way you
can literally leave the tab open to passively gain credits while you aren't
using your device for other means, and the website gains a direct source of
income.

This also means that the better your content, and the more users you have, the
more money you generate.

This thing is so obvious, I find it stupid that no-one has made it yet.

------
quickthrower2
Add this bookmarklet to your browser:

    
    
        javascript:(function()%7Bwindow.location.href %3D 'https%3A%2F%2Foutline.com%2F' %2B window.location.href%7D)()
    

Credit:
[https://www.designernews.co/comments/257987](https://www.designernews.co/comments/257987)

